# Burton Mystery



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

***Update: I bought it***

Im curious to know if anyone has or knows someone who has had a chance to try this board. Its ridiculously expensive I know, so im not asking if its "worth the price", but rather if its great or not.

I can get one for 20% off and im thinking of just saying what the heck and getting it. I spend money on dumber things.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

then buy it? :dunno:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

haha, i guess, but still i like to do research as much as possible on bigger ticket purchases. I cant find a single review or comment on this board anywhere. Apparently they only made 250 of them so maybe thats why.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have not ridden it. But isn't 20% off still $1K? Still not worth it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Method and Mystery are superfluous snowboards. They are less about catering to riders and more about the level of R&D that can go into a snowboard.

It probably rides great. I know the Method was super duper light and expect the Mystery to be no different. However, the Custom X and Vapor are plenty light themselves if what you want is a stiff, damp, light board.

Personally, I can't say I would buy it even if I were rich. There's just so much you can get with that money. We're talking an entire setup - board, boots, bindings, jacket, pants, and gloves - for that price.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats a fairly good description of what the board is. Maybe ill see if it drops a bit more before swooping in.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

If not for the performance of the board, then at least you can get it for keepsake and collecting. 

Haha.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Thats true acutally. Its a bit of a colelctors item. Would look cool just hanging on the wall. In person I have to see the graphics BARELY shows. It really looks more pure black then how that pic shows it. Its freaking light.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I heard the core is made from sparkling goat vaginas on this board, and that is what makes it special.

Buy it if you want OP. Personally, I would buy a nice board, and a shitty board intended for use on rocks, then go have a beer and still have some change.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

enough with all the logical and sound advice.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Think of it this way.

Buy the board for $1,000.

Ride the shit out of it (while avoiding rocks and damage).

In 3 years time sell it on Ebay and fetch at least $600-700 
(you won't get full price, but obviously it'll maybe go to around this price at least).

Divide the $300-400 difference by 3 years and it'll average out to a cost of $100-130 per year.

So for 3 years you'd get to ride a board worth over $1,500 for less than $130 a year.

This way of calculating is obviously not technical, but it feels nice to "calculate it" this way and justify the risk.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Sweet shape, I would ride one for sure.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Leo said:


> The Method and Mystery are superfluous snowboards. They are less about catering to riders and more about the level of R&D that can go into a snowboard.
> 
> It probably rides great. I know the Method was super duper light and expect the Mystery to be no different. However, the Custom X and Vapor are plenty light themselves if what you want is a stiff, damp, light board.
> 
> Personally, I can't say I would buy it even if I were rich. There's just so much you can get with that money. We're talking an entire setup - board, boots, bindings, jacket, pants, and gloves - for that price.


I have an older 3D hole Custom X (2008), have they gotten lighter? I would not want it lighter FYI. Made in Vermont. I need to ride one this year.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> I have an older 3D hole Custom X (2008), have they gotten lighter? I would not want it lighter FYI. Made in Vermont. I need to ride one this year.


Nah, if they got lighter it's negligible. Same board today with some upgrades like frostbite edges, squeezebox, and lightning rods. Same core, same Vaporskin as your 2008 where the bulk of the weight is reduced.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I've handled one and it's stupid how light it is, even with bindings.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

ask yourself what will this board give you that many other boards out there won't, then make a decision. if it's just to buy something cool, you can just do that too. so far you've given no reason other than it looks cool and they are rare, so it sounds like you just want it to have it; buy it!

CC rode mostly the supermodels and helped design some of the concept/tech boards(fl and bmc), the mystery will likely be extremely light, snappy, and torsionally stiff; the supermodel was not very stiff tip to tail but it had torsional stiffness for good edging in the steeps. i'm sure it would be a great all mtn board.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If you have the extra cash laying around to burn GET IT!!

Not a fan of Burton anymore but I hate having what everyone else has, all the years I rode my 2007 T6(very few produced, experimental and no warranty, built in snow thermometer) I never saw a another one and the fact that it was translucent, was hand made in vermont, railed like mad was all cool, gonna look great hanging in my man room with some LED lights behind it showing through.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nivek said:


> I have not ridden it. But isn't 20% off still $1K? Still not worth it.


Unless you ride on golden powder....1.400 for a board...does it fly?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Buy it or don't buy it, it's your money.
Just make sure you keep your expectations in check.

I demoed a vapor, which is "only" $1200. It's a nice board, and it's super light, but I don't think that justifies the price tag. And actually I thought it could have held an edge a little better for that price but I digress.

The point is, it's just a board. Even if it's great, it's probably not perfect. And no it will not make you coffee or shoot lasers.

I'd rather buy 3 $500 boards, but it's just me.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

*Update*

Yesterday I was at a burton demo sale hoping to see and pick up some of next year's AK (which I did and will post in a different thread) and they had next year's burton mystery in the size i wanted (comes in a 158 and 155)! This confirms that it will be part of their regular line up in 2012/2013. The regular price in canada is wopping $1,794. They had it on sale for $1050 and if you paid in cash you didnt have to pay tax so i jumped on it. Im going ot whistler tomorrow for 3 days and plan to give it a good hard run. Ill post some pictures when i get over my hang over today. The colors and design has changed, but its still the lightest board they have ever made.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> Yesterday I was at a burton demo sale hoping to see and pick up some of next year's AK (which I did and will post in a different thread) and they had next year's burton mystery in the size i wanted (comes in a 158 and 155)! This confirms that it will be part of their regular line up in 2012/2013. The regular price in canada is wopping $1,794. They had it on sale for $1050 and if you paid in cash you didnt have to pay tax so i jumped on it. Im going ot whistler tomorrow for 3 days and plan to give it a good hard run. Ill post some pictures when i get over my hang over today. The colors and design has changed, but its still the lightest board they have ever made.


The graphics for the first year are genius - you look at it and can barely tell that there is a name. You wonder, what's that board, and then you figure out the "mystery"

Anyways post pics and review. You're killing me with this story, 1700 plus tax is ridiculous but 1000 flat I would have jumped on it. What size?

Lamps


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I rode the burton mystery and it was definitely not worth it way to light and you feel everything on the ground good or bad, unless you are riding powder 24/7 i would not suggest it.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Personally i love the colors, especially the under side of the board. I'd have to say that the all black version is slightly cooler though..something you would hang on your wall.


























































here is a couple pics of next year's AK stuff. Gives an idea of the color direction.

prima loft vest

















wool baselayer


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

O_O

10char


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I managed to track down a new pair of Diodes in my size for a good enough price that they are worth getting for the curiosity of experimenting with creating the lightest most responsive set up possible. Im still likely going to get some Genesis bindings next season, but to finish this season off and as a solid back up pair its worth the experiment. Ill get them today, post some pics and hopefully get up to whistler this weekend to a couple days of testing them out.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> I managed to track down a new pair of Diodes in my size for a good enough price that they are worth getting for the curiosity of experimenting with creating the lightest most responsive set up possible.


Are you getting new boots for that set up then?


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Not changing the boots this one around. I ride DC judge boots and I'm pretty happy with them. I may look at new ones next year when I get time to invest trying a bunch on.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I managed to track down a new pair of Diodes in my size for a good enough price that they are worth getting for the curiosity of experimenting with creating the lightest most responsive set up possible. Im still likely going to get some Genesis bindings next season, but to finish this season off and as a solid back up pair its worth the experiment. Ill get them today, post some pics and hopefully get up to whistler this weekend to a couple days of testing them out.


I'm curious to see what you think of the diodes.

Oh and for anyone saying $1000 is a waste of money for a board, do a little math and you'll realize boards are a small portion of your total cost to snowboard. Might as well ride what you want, regardless of cost.

Here's my year so far:
- 29 days on the snow
- $900 season pass to RCR resorts covered 22 of those days
- $455 the other 7 days x $65 average ticket price
- $1500 lodging and food for about half of the days
- $870 gas, average of $30 each time, although I have a company truck and this is covered for me
- $??? wear and tear on the car, depreciation, maintenance
- $105 for upper body armour
- $80 new gloves
- $300 contour roam and some mounts
- $45 new pants
- $50 tune ups ($25 tune and $25 in DIY stuff)

So you can see that I replaced some worn items in my gear this year, but not including board/boots/bindings I would have spent about $4500 if I were paying for my own vehicle. As it is I've spent about $3000 out of pocket. Or about $100 a day for lift tickets, food, and lodging. Not bad at all when you think about it. Many people spend more than that on average.

Now my Burton T7 (list $950), C60 EST bindings (list $550), and Driver X boots (list $380) came out to about $1150 with tax after a 50% off deal two years ago. So far I've had 50 days on this gear and it's barely broken in. I'll get at LEAST another 50 days and even then if I replace it it'll not be out of necessity. And there will be some used value in at least the board and bindings. Give that I'll get 100 days minimum out of the setup, I'm looking at $11.50 per riding day in gear costs. That's 1/10th the cost of the rest of it. Even if I bought a Kessler ride at list price $1300 and some new bindings instead of what I had. The total would be about $2000 or 2/10ths the cost of the rest of riding.

Frankly, I'd say it's 100% worth it to buy what you want.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my year so far: 

-11 days on the snow 
-$ 299 season pass covered all those days.
-Gas for my car is about $40 per trip = $450
-Gear is all from last season:
-K2 cinch CTX = $150
-Arbor A-Frame = $ 168 ( demo board)
-Burton Driver X = $ 300


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Wow, the Mystery Air that was supposed to be made in VT, is made in Austria....along with the rest....not worth 1000 IMO.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I'm curious to see what you think of the diodes.
> 
> Oh and for anyone saying $1000 is a waste of money for a board, do a little math and you'll realize boards are a small portion of your total cost to snowboard. Might as well ride what you want, regardless of cost.
> 
> ...


Holy shit dude! I guess someones got to keep the resorts running though.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Sick-Pow said:


> Wow, the Mystery Air that was supposed to be made in VT, is made in Austria....along with the rest....not worth 1000 IMO.


Made in Austria means more to me then made in VT....If either meant anything

As I said in an earlier post if you're looking for a board which gives you incremental increases in performance for every dollar you spend this isn't the board for you....

Half the shit I buy has nothing to do with the absolute raw return in performance for dollar. Value is placed many different ways and what holds it for some means nothing to others...I easily drank more in wine at resorts this season then the cost of the board. Some may look at that as the ultimate waste, personally id do it over and over again.

Aside from the fact it does perform very well for me its rare, novel, and fookin fun...

I can certainly see, however, that a board like this isnt for everyone and many people wouldnt see the value.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Taking into consideration all the hotels, flights, food, passes, gear and drinking I have thrown at this sport this season for my GF and I we have to be pushing 15-20k easy.

best part is...im still only average at the sport...lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Here's my year so far:
> 
> -11 days on the snow
> -$ 299 season pass covered all those days.
> -Gas for my car is about $40 per trip = $450


No lodging or trips? You don't eat at the hill?  Fair enough, I buy granola bars and sport drinks from costco and put them in my trunk. Saves on costs. Still you're at $750 for 11 days, or about $70 a day.




KIRKRIDER said:


> -Gear is all from last season:
> -K2 cinch CTX = $150
> -Arbor A-Frame = $ 168 ( demo board)
> -Burton Driver X = $ 300


Yeah and assuming you'll get the same lifespan (100 days) out of your gear as me, regardless of number of days per year, you're at $6.70 a day for gear.

Okay let me rephrase my advice from above: Unless you think you'll get 100 days or less out of your gear, the actual price of the snowboard is very small in comparison to the rest of the costs. 

I know some people ride 10 days a year and buy a new snowboard each season. I knew guys like that in the sportbike world too. They were the ones always stopped at the coffee shop acting cool, putting 1500 km on their bike in a year and then selling it the next year to get the latest model (has to look good at Tim Hortons remember!!!), while I was busy putting 20,000 km on my bike a year of pure enjoyment (no commuting).

Pardon my rant. It honestly wasn't directed at anyone I'm just in a ranting mood.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Qball said:


> Holy shit dude! I guess someones got to keep the resorts running though.


LOL yeah and it could easily have been a lot more. I bought my season pass on the extreme early bird deal for $900. Regular season it's almost $1400. It does cover 3 resorts though. The other $450 I shouldn't have spent, but this was my first year in the Calgary area and I wanted to get an idea of what hills to go to. Next year I'll be spending about $1300 on a season pass but it'll cover 5 resorts and I won't go anywhere else. If I had to pay for gas I couldn't afford to board as much as I do!



Sassicaia said:


> Taking into consideration all the hotels, flights, food, passes, gear and drinking I have thrown at this sport this season for my GF and I we have to be pushing 15-20k easy.
> 
> best part is...im still only average at the sport...lol


LOL yeah it's amazing how much it all adds up to! GF and I had 4 days in Banff last month and just for lodging, lift tickets and food it was about $1000 for the two of us.



Sassicaia said:


> Made in Austria means more to me then made in VT....If either meant anything


Yeah I was stoked that my T7 was made in Vermont, but the topsheet actually has been quite brittle, and the ICS channel system does bulge out of the base a bit. You only notice it when scraping but still... On the other hand the board was driven over by an SUV and still rides great!

Back in the day made in Austria was great!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Rant away!  

Well I'm keeping it tight having wife and 2 kids. I do mostly day (pow) trips so no, no lodging or food. PRO-bars, sandwich and huge dinner + beer(s) when I get home. I don't ride park or groomers and I mostly go when there's
powder to slash...

Record was 3 seasons ago with 40 days...last season 29..this shitty winter just 11. The rest of the season snow just plain sucked...wasn't worth the 6 hours round-trip for me. 
For sure..I'm planning to get at the least 2 more full season off bindings and boots. I might get a JJ Hovercraft next season...but that's about it! Then summer rolls in and it's time for rock climbing.

Sick board by the way.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Well I'm keeping it tight having wife and 2 kids. I do mostly day (pow) trips so no, no lodging or food. PRO-bars, sandwich and huge dinner + beer(s) when I get home. I don't ride park or groomers and I mostly go when there's
> powder to slash...
> 
> Record was 3 seasons ago with 40 days...last season 29..this shitty winter just 11. The rest of the season snow just plain sucked...wasn't worth the 6 hours round-trip for me.
> For sure..I'm planning to get at the least 2 more full season off bindings and boots. I might get a JJ Hovercraft next season...but that's about it! Then summer rolls in and it's time for rock climbing.


Yeah I tried hard this year to get the GF to understand that a big ass bowl of oatmeal goes a long way in a day of boarding. She still likes to eat out (and then bitch about being broke), but understanding women is a whole 'nother thread! :laugh:

Three seasons ago was 16 days for me, 21 last year (including about 6 days at Jay Peak), so far 29 this year hoping to get about 35 by the end. If you're 3 hours from your hill that sucks, I know what that's like (was living in Ontario until this year). Next year I'm planning on renting a room in Fernie for the winter, and taking every third week off work (our busy season is May to November). That should get me over the 40 day mark I hope!!! And a vacay from the GF every once in a while! 

Cheers!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is the board with Diodes on it. I gotta say these bindings look much cooler then I was expecting.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Made in the USA means more to snowboarders than anything else. Warning, esoteric rant below....sick board btw.....


The founders of our culture, the culture of snowboarding, were hard working dudes, and employed other hardworking people. I think paying a premium for a snowboard made in the USA ( Winterstick, Venture, Never Summer, Lib, Smokin, old Burton, a 1000+ board is totally justified, but made in Austria, IMO, is not.

I am sure my rant is also because I thought I heard them say, back when the board was announced, it was to be made at Craig's Place. That news got me pumped for it. Hearing it was over in AUS, was a slight let down. 

Enjoy the shit out of it. Looks sweet with those diodes.


----------



## Bouel503 (Feb 7, 2012)

My Boyfriend has this board, unlike other boards he has had, this one has not given him any problems
He says it is defs worth the price so if you get 20% off go for it!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Sick-Pow said:


> Made in the USA means more to snowboarders than anything else. Warning, esoteric rant below....sick board btw.....
> 
> 
> The founders of our culture, the culture of snowboarding, were hard working dudes, and employed other hardworking people. I think paying a premium for a snowboard made in the USA ( Winterstick, Venture, Never Summer, Lib, Smokin, old Burton, a 1000+ board is totally justified, but made in Austria, IMO, is not.
> ...


Fare enough. I get excited when I see something with anything but a "Made in China" sticker, but your rant has merit, and taught me something about the sport. That said choosing to make something in Austria vs a place known for cheap labor says a lot. It's not cheaper to manufacture in Austria vs the US.

You are right about the Mystery coming from Craig's place and being the first. As I understand it was the the first board to be designed and created there. So its "from" there but not made there. Its possible that this years (2011/2012) version was actually made there. Maybe someone else can chime in to let us know if the new Craig facility is just R&D or actually a full fledge manufacturing facility. If I happen to see a current Mystery in a store ill take a pic of the "Made in" sticker to see what it says.

My guess is Craig's is purely R&D.


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

the base is made with teflon the "most slick material on earth" supposed to be super fast (say you can properly wax and maintain the base). wonder if a metal rail will rub off the teflon like you would on a frying pan? i wouldn't grind with a $1500 msrp board. If you wanna know the complete magic of this board just look at the burton website, and i hope if you got money for this you will have est bindings and est boots to complete the full experience. Buy it and let us know what you think. If its too fast all grind some teflon off for you


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

i did buy it...look back on past posts..


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha ya didnt read it. Ya est boots are awsome to complete the package.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful board.. Pretty Good Description.. Why not buy it?


---------------------------------
Seven Springs Ski Packages
Seven Springs Ski Vacation Packages
Ski Package
Ski Vacation


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

lol...whats with all these people posting saying I should buy the board? Did they only read the first post and not bother looking at recent ones?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mattfondren said:


> Haha ya didnt read it. Ya est boots are awsome to complete the package.


Uhhhhhh. EST boots? :dunno: That's news to me!


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

I have 2011 ions that are est. basically all te top of line burton boots have est. Pretty much it's a thinner sole, I can feel everything I walk on and my board ride over giving me a quicker response feeling with my board. Something to look into for sure.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mattfondren said:


> I have 2011 ions that are est. basically all te top of line burton boots have est. Pretty much it's a thinner sole, I can feel everything I walk on and my board ride over giving me a quicker response feeling with my board. Something to look into for sure.


Well I guess it's true I learn something every day! I just checked their site and my Driver X's don't have EST, neither does the most expensive boot, looks like your IONs are the only ones in the 7-10 feel rating segment?

So far I've been thrilled with the Driver's. Very firm but comfortable at the same time, and a small footprint. Although coming from a pair of Burton Serow's (Japanese powder lover boots) I will say I almost fell on my ass first time I wore them on ice. The serow's have a much more grippy sole.


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya I figured they would have the est sole for slx, prob not the driver x since there pretty stiff.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

i learned something new today today..I had no idea there were Burton EST boots. I guess I look into a pair next season. Im going to post some pics of my day today taking the Mystery through some POW and give some more impressions of the Diode/Mystery combo. With a trip to Cozumel around the corner to kill the snow board season this weekend in whistler and next week are my last days for the season so no sense in jumping into boots.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I got up to Cypress today and hit it early enough to hit some dry snow. With a little bit of hiking I was even able to hit some untouch POW. Be it some shorter runs, but I was able to get 5 or 6 good carves in POW on each with the Mystery/Diode combo. In addition I hit a bunch a groomed runs, and some bumby/heavy snow as the day went on and it warmed up.

The Diodes suit this board very well and are a much more comfortable binding then I expected. For some reason I was expecting a very ridged responsive feel, but to my surprise (and delight) these binding seem to fit my boarding style really well. Responsive they certainly are, but not in a way that makes it so you need to worry about over/under compensating because of being used to previously softer bindings, or in a way that comes with an uncomfortable ride. I didnt even need one full run to really like them. While I'm still going to get the genesis bindings next season it will be hard to say which pair will get more time.

Combined with the Mystery the Diodes to very well. Because the Mystery is such a responsive light board the Diodes just further amplified the feel, and made this into a real "fine tuned" riding experience for lack of a better term. Great for tree runs, speed and technical turns, but probably not the best set up for a lazy rider. The combo is so ridiculously light that when riding the chair you almost forget its strapped to your foot. It needs to be said that this set up is NOT for a beginner. Being intermediate its actually forcing me to be a bit of a better rider. Its light, fun and responsive, but its not a set up that is there to forgive you. Trying a hard stop on bumpy terrain can be a bit of a challange and is making analyze my technique, or more likely lack there of. You feel like you can move very freely, but on the other hand if you hit a patch of bumps from heavy snow, or moguls with speed you need to know what you are doing to maintain control.

Through powder its perfection. 

On a side not its a bit of a bonus having a light board in your hand when hiking up a hill to find an untouched area. F*** thats a good way to test your endurance. 

Check out the sky today...these photos are 100% untouched taken with my iphone 4s. The area i hiked to had knee high dry POW...untouch. SAAAWWEEET.

Cypress has the best view of any mountain I have ever been too...For those of you that dont know that body of water is the pacific ocean.

















This looks almost cartoonish.


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice pics dude, I'm jelous.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone else here thinking of buying this board next year? Anyone here ride the Method?


----------



## ifox (Apr 23, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> anyone else here thinking of buying this board next year? Anyone here ride the Method?


I have had just about all of the latest "flagship" boards of burton. I believe in technology and fall for the gimmick I guess. In any case I was pretty much sold on the Vapor. The board is great for all mountain and you can get a ton of stable speed out of it. The edge holds forever. That said I also like to get air and do backside 360/540's and the vapors edge and camber made things a little more difficult. 

Then the Method came out and on it's 2nd year (flying V) I bought it and loved it. It spins so easy and the lightness and flying V makes it so playful that you can't help but love it. What you will notice though is that the price you pay for this (besides the high cost) is that if you like to sometimes just fly down the mountain and carve you will feel this board flop a little when you try to hold an edge at speed. Is it still fast? YES. Just not as stable as the vapor but way more fun. Getting air on this thing is extremely easy and because of the flying V very forgiving. 

Mine is a 155 and I am about 5'8 155lbs. Its like a silver in color that changes a bit in shade with the sun. I recently got to see and handle the new Mystery and it looks tight but I kinda like mine looks wise better. The Mystery I guess replaces the Method and it is very minimalist in design. 

What I will say is this: Burton's move to manufacturing in China SUCKS. Like I said before I have been buying nothing but high end stuff from them. When I got the Method I also got a $600.00 AK 3L coat, and the AK oven mitts. First of all on my first day riding with my new coat the zipper pull came right off when I went to zip up. Burton sent me out a new coat but guess what? It happened again and this time I went to the Burton store and they already had replacement zipper pulls AT THE STORE. Then on my 2nd day riding the Method I was loading it in the car and noticed a huge bump on my base near my rear binding back edge. I was like WTF?! I called Burton and they were super cool about me going to the store with a GIFT CARD number to get a new Method which I did and have since had no problems. The mitts compared to my previous years AK oven mitts were garbage. I still don't use them as they are way on the cheap side (made) compared to what I already had. Clearly the Chinese made stuff is way less quality and I hope changes have been made. 

The bottom line still is that if the Mystery is like the Method and I am told it is then you should get it. I know it's a lot of cash but think of whats spent on a apple notebook and then think of whats more fun to use. Or even check out what people spend on a good road bike and how weight is an issue with a lot of sporting equipment. It's always fun and worth it to buy the best when it comes to equipment that you are going to push to the max. Peace.


X-


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Just for shits I was organizing some stuff and pulled out my board in the process. I had my hand held luggage scale handed so I decide to see how much it weighs. 158cm with Burton Diode bindings came to a total 8.4 lbs. Since its touted as being the lightest board i figured it should be posted in the thread.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just an FYI to Fox, Burton's high end stuff is made in Austria not China. Also, Chinese made boards have been more durable than many many others I've ridden.

They use a wicked thin edge and base on these all tech boards. Maybe you hit something? Boards aren't invincible.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> Just for shits I was organizing some stuff and pulled out my board in the process. I had my hand held luggage scale handed so I decide to see how much it weighs. 158cm with Burton Diode bindings came to a total 8.4 lbs. Since its touted as being the lightest board i figured it should be posted in the thread.


That interesting because my 159 cm T7 with C60 EST bindings is over 10 pounds. 10.4 I think... And it's got an aluminium honeycomb core, bindings have carbon fibre highbacks, etc.

Although the T7 and C60's are designed to be stiff as f*ck so I'll take the weight tradeoff there...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

poutanen said:


> That interesting because my 159 cm T7 with C60 EST bindings is over 10 pounds. 10.4 I think... And it's got an aluminium honeycomb core, bindings have carbon fibre highbacks, etc.
> 
> Although the T7 and C60's are designed to be stiff as f*ck so I'll take the weight tradeoff there...
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I wouldnt read into the weight all that much. I only weighed it because Burton says its the lightest board ever made and I had one of the lightest bindings they ever made put on it to (diodes second lightest to X Base i believe).

Are your C60s stiffer then the Diodes?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I wouldnt read into the weight all that much. I only weighed it because Burton says its the lightest board ever made and I had one of the lightest bindings they ever made put on it to (diodes second lightest to X Base i believe).
> 
> Are your C60s stiffer then the Diodes?


Yeah I just find specs interesting...  So many people talk about subjective things it's great to see some real numbers every once in a while.

I've never handled the diodes to see, but the C60 has an FRP structure in addition to the CF on the highback. They are quite stiff.

DAMN NOW I WANT TO GO RAIL A TURN!


----------



## jacobw123 (Jul 19, 2012)

burton sucks buy a stepchild


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

jacobw123 said:


> burton sucks buy a stepchild


Cool story bro


----------

